# End of year sale can anyone out there confirm this??



## DRACO18 (Jun 16, 2006)

Word on the street is that Rocky Mountain Adventures in Fort Collins is having their end of the year sale this weekend (August 24th and 25th). Does this include boats both new and used, pfds, paddles etc? Also does anyone know what the discounts will be.

Thanks


----------



## orto11 (Mar 8, 2013)

Isn't it easier to just call and ask them or are you advertising a sale?


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

This is what their FB says:

YEAR END SALE THIS WEEKEND! All 2013 Demo/Rental boats and equipment are now on sale; as well as many retail items! Rescue & kids PFD's-35% off, Oars-40% off, Paddles-35% off and much more! Come see us Saturday, Aug 24th & Sunday Aug 25th and get a great end of the season bargain!!


----------

